
Show HN: Remote jobs for creative, non-technical people - keiferski
I’ve been working remotely for over 5 years, initially as a support tech and then as a writer&#x2F;editor&#x2F;marketing person. My background is in art and philosophy, so the main remote job boards like WWR and Remote.co never quite appealed to me. Most of the jobs listed are technical (developers, DevOps, etc.) and the non-technical jobs always feel like an afterthought.<p>So, I decided to make Remote Poet (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remotepoet.com) - remote jobs for creative people. Obviously the word “creative” has quite a few meanings, but I am including any jobs that can be considered artistic or creative in a general sense. The categories I&#x27;ve listed on the site are:<p>- Animation and Motion Graphics<p>- Art<p>- Architecture and Interior Design<p>- Content Marketing<p>- Editing &#x2F; Copyediting<p>- Fashion<p>- Film &#x2F; Video<p>- Graphic Design<p>- Illustration<p>- Marketing<p>- Music &#x2F; Audio<p>- Photography<p>- Product Design<p>- Technical Writing<p>- UX &#x2F; UI<p>- Video Games<p>- Writing &#x2F; Copywriting<p>At some point, I may add programming jobs (as they are definitely “creative” in some sense) but the niche of remote software jobs seems pretty full. In any case, I hope the site is useful. If you have any suggestions or comments, I&#x27;d really appreciate it. Thanks!
======
the_matrix
The words "technical" and "non-technical" are also quite vague these days
because once you start focusing deep enough in a field, it does become
technical even if IT isn't involved - that's another widely used error,
"technical" isn't just about Information Technology.

Each of these skills you've mentioned have their own technical nuisance and
even IT gets involved at some point or other even in fields like art and
architecture.

And yeah, programming is as creative as it gets whether you regard it as
technical or not!

~~~
keiferski
True, but in general startup terminology, "technical" tends to mean "can
code." The idea of the site is to feature remote jobs that don't require
programming skills and/or are art/design-related, as many people find coding
overly difficult.

But yeah, perhaps there is room to improve the messaging. The long-term goal
is to build a travel brand targeted at remote creative workers.

------
keiferski
Clickable link: [https://remotepoet.com](https://remotepoet.com)

